# بوستر الاجهاد الحراري - موقع الاوشا



## يا الغالي (14 يونيو 2016)

رابط البوستر

https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/heatillness/3431_wksiteposter_en.pdf


----------



## sunrise86 (14 يونيو 2016)

:14:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور أخي العزيز
وبارك الله بك


----------

